# What would be the extent of my liability?



## vhardima (Oct 3, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone was familiar with the law on this issue. A horse's owner pays the board but never comes out to see the horse. The horse is stuck in the stall without any turn out or grooming. From what I understand from other boarders, the owner refuses any offers of help and threatens to sue anyone who goes into her horse's stall to groom, pick hooves, or do anything for the horse. I understand that taking the horse out of the stall without permission may be going too far but would suing someone for just going into the stall without permission be considered a frivolous lawsuit or a real case?

I was wondering if anyone knows of the extent of the liability to the person who goes into the stall without permission to groom the horse? Can the owner really sue the person and how much could they be sued for if no harm comes to the horse?

Thank you in advance for any information.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Trespassing? Interference? I don't really know, but that is not the point.
Do not mess with this horse. It is not yours, and unless it is in immanent danger, (ie colicking, or cast), you should not go against the owner's express instructions.
If you have honest concerns about the horse's well being, then talk to the barn owner or call the humane society if there are grounds for it.
If you do mess with the horse and something happens, you are liable.
Not everyone treats their horses the same, but it is not illegal to leave it in a stall if the horse has food water and shelter. You are not there 24/7, so you may not know how often the owner may come out and exercise her horse. Hearsay is not necessarily fact.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

What the owner does and doesnt do is between the barn owner and horse owner, and not really any of your business.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Maybe there is a reason the horse is stalled? Stall rest? Maybe lengthy stall rest? I agree with Joe4D this is between the owner and the BO.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

Well, i personally would not wanting anyone doing things to my horse without my permission....Would you?


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

This is full board, right? In that case, I take it the owner is allowing barn staff in the stall to muck. 

Are this horse's feet regularly trimmed? Is he getting routine vet care?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

If something did happen with that horse, I wouldnt want to be the one seen 'messing' with it.


----------



## vhardima (Oct 3, 2011)

I just found out that the owner is going to let another person at the barn take owndership of the horse. Looks like he will be OK after all.


----------

